# WWJD



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
Chtěl bych se s vámi podělit o jeden překladatelský oříšek, který nejde (podle mého názoru) "bez ztráty kytičky" převést do češtiny. Nicméně, něco vymyslet musím a jako vždy, když mi docházejí nápady, zkouším problém předhodit fóru, protože víc hlav... atd.
Takže: komiks _"Y: Poslední z mužů"_, po pohromě neznámého původu na Zemi vymřou všichni savci s chromozómem Y (až na dva, ale o ty v tomhle případě nejde). Nyní už několik let žijí na světě jen ženy, Spojené státy mají prezidentku. Ta je jednoho dne zavražděna a Waverley, která se živí jako hrobnice, dostane na starost její pohřeb. Baví se o tom se svou kolegyní Bobbi a přemýšlejí, jak to provést. Nechtějí žádnou kýčovitou parádu, jako měla např. princezna Diana, ale stále nemůžou přijít na to, jak by to měly pojmout.
Bobbi nadhodí otázku: "*W.W.J.D.?*" Tu zkratku většina anglicky mluvících čtenářů snadno dešifruje - What would Jesus do? = Co by udělal Ježíš?
Waverley na to odpoví, že tyhle "křesťanské kraviny" umřely spolu s Falwellem.
Bobbi kontruje, že tím chtěla říct: "What would Jackie do?" = Co by udělala Jackie? - míněno Jackie Onassissovou / Kennedyovou, a prezidentce pak vystrojí státní pohřeb ve stylu JFK.
Potíž je, co teď s tím v češtině. Není nutné, aby Bobbiina otázka implikovala něco křesťanského, tím spíš, že Jerryho Falwella u nás stejně nikdo nezná, takže se pro Waverley tak či tak musí vymýšlet jiná replika. Dokonce ani není nutné, aby ta otázka byla zároveň i zkratka. Jediné, co je nutné, aby byla zachována ta Jackie, případně aby tam bylo něco jiného, co by nás dovedlo k JFK a k jeho pohřbu, resp. k pohřbu ve stylu JFK, protože ten pak na následujících stránkách vidíme. A aby to mělo aspoň trochu vtip.
Po dvou dnech lámání hlavy jsem stále na bodu nula. Nenapadne někoho z vás něco?


----------



## littledogboy

Podívej se na to sub specie aeternitatis. – Tyhle křesťanské kraviny umřely s Masarykem. – To jo, ale pohřeb to byl luxusní.


----------



## Garin

Díky, littledogboy, to řešení se mi líbí, jen nevím, jestli by bylo uvěřitelné, aby se dvě Američanky, ani ne třicátnice, bavily o Masarykovi 
Mezitím mě jeden kamarád, spisovatel, navedl na myšlenku pohrát si s inicálami JK = Ježíš Kristus i Jackie Kennedyová.
Já myslím, že se to časem vyklube.


----------



## risa2000

Sice nemám řešení, ale zato mám otázku. Když jsem nad tím přemýšlel, tak mě napadlo, že je to celé nějaké zvláštní. Napsat *W.W.J.D?* je sice kratší, ale pochybuji, že by to nějaký rodilý mluvčí takhle hláskoval, protože je mnohem jednodušší (a rychlejší) to říct normálně. Jediné vysvětlení je, že ta postava to řekla normálně, ale autorovi by se to nevešlo do bubliny, tak tam dal tu zkratku. Pak ale nechápu, že další rozvoj rozhovoru vychází ze záměny toho *J*. Takže bych se (kdybych to překládal) vybodl na zachycení nějaké hlubšího smyslu a prostě to přeložil tak, aby to v závěru vedlo na toho Kennedyho, klidně i využil toho, že JK může být i John Kennedy. Ale stejně mi to vrtá hlavou, takže počítám, že mi něco uniklo .


----------



## littledogboy

Riso2000, dobrý postřeh je, že to funguje jen v té komiksové formě.

Co vám asi uniklo je americký kontext – W.W.J.D. byly/jsou? populární náramky na ruku, takové řemínky s nápisem. Na téma náramků s různými nápisy je jeden díl Southparku, tam se zas posmívají těm s "Live Strong"...


----------

